
Lazarus 1.8.2 released: cross-platform GUI builder and IDE for Pascal - mariuz
http://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,40273.0.html
======
jenkstom
I'm glad to see this is moving along. Turbo Pascal was my first "real"
programming language (I can't bring myself to consider GWBASIC/QuickBasic to
be "real", although that's silly when I write it out...). I spent decades as a
Delphi programmer and I still miss it. It's great to see that it's an option
for hobbyists.

------
Multicomp
I am pretty pleased to see this product get updates because A) I'm trying to
learn Pascal and it is gratifying that I'm not wasting my time on a dead or
treading water project and

B) it turns out non-trendy programming languages like Pascal/Perl/VFP still
tick along getting used by various programmers, both spaghetti-coders and
programming masters.

------
kwhitefoot
Like many people here I used Turbo Pascal extensively from version 2 up to
version 5 for windows. Had to switch to VB Classic unfortunately because
that's what the company decided to use.

I tried Lazarus/FPC recently to do some programming exercises and was pleased
to see that I could still remember enough to get started but I didn't pursue
it very far due to lack of time. Does anyone know of any document that sets
out a good argument for picking it up again, for using valuable time on it?
For instance: why should I use FPC instead of Python, Bash, C, etc.

